# Años 10



## Absay

Buenas.

Entrando ya a 2011 iniciamos también una nueva década. ¿Es correcto decir que son "los años 10", en la misma forma en la que nos referimos a los años 60, años 80, años 90, etc., del siglo pasado? Siempre he escuchado esa forma a partir de década de los años 20 (1921-1930), pero nunca supe cómo se denominaba la década anterior.



Gracias.


----------



## Pixidio

La década de 1910. 
La década de 2000/ la década de los 2000.
Así se dice por esta zona, no como vos proponés. 
¡Saludos, y feliz 2011!


----------



## Calambur

"los años '10" no lo oí nunca, y no sé decirte si es correcto o no, pero me inclino a pensar que sí, por la analogía con "los años '20, '30, etc."


----------



## swift

Buenas noches:

"Los años 10" no parece correcto porque de hecho "diez" forma parte solamente de _dieciséis, diecisiete, dieciocho, diecinueve_; en cambio, "veinte" abarca todos los años que van de 1920 a 1929.


----------



## Calambur

Humm, no lo había pensado.

Y ¿la década del '10?


----------



## swift

Es tan inusual, la verdad. Con el Titanic y la Primera Guerra Mundial (cuya duración abarcó varios años) creo que no se puede hablar de una "década del 10".


----------



## duvija

¿Quieren algo peor? la década de los cero... 
No, ni los cero, ni los diez, funcionan en esa estructura.


----------



## miguel89

'Década del 10' por acá es usual.


----------



## ErOtto

swift said:


> "Los años 10" no parece correcto...


 


Calambur said:


> Y ¿la década del '10?


 


miguel89 said:


> 'Década del 10' por acá es usual.


 
Parece que es DPD está en desacuerdo con vosotros.  
Opina que es más recomendable "década de los 10", mientras que parece no tener problemas con "los años 10". 

Aún así, suena fatal... de cualquiera de las formas.




AbbeySP said:


> ...de década de* los años 20* (1921-1930).


 
Según el DPD, si se habla de la tercera década se está hablando de los años entre 1921 y 1930. Pero si se usa _los años 20_ se está hablando del periodo 1920-1929.

Por tanto, supongo que la construcción "década de los años 20" es erronea... ¿qué pensais vosotros?

Saludos
Er


----------



## duvija

Bueno, nadie me contestó a ¡ cómo se llamó entonces la década pasada! 

Y lo del 20 al 29 vs. 21 al 30, imposible de definir. Conformate como puedas.


----------



## Romario

duvija said:


> Bueno, nadie me contestó a ¡ cómo se llamó entonces la década pasada!
> 
> Y lo del 20 al 29 vs. 21 al 30, imposible de definir. Conformate como puedas.



La década pasada se puede llamar perfectamente 'la década pasada', o incluso 'primera década del 2000'.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

A estar por los ejemplos que se encuentran de "los años diez" en sitios tales como el CREA, aunque no se avisten bandadas, tampoco da para decir que sea un ave rara. Y en mi país tan correcto es expresar en singular _la década del cuarenta_, como en plural, _la década de los cuarenta_. Diga lo que diga el DPD sobre su corrección, recomiende lo que recomiende.


----------



## Valtiel

«apóstrofo.
1.
a) Cuando aparece en sustitución de las dos primeras cifras de un año: *_’82_ por _1982_. Si se desea hacer la abreviación, lo que es frecuente en la expresión de acontecimientos relevantes celebrados en ciertos años, no debe utilizarse el apóstrofo: *_Barcelona ’92_ (Juegos Olímpicos).»

Mientras se escriba o diga «los años 10/diez» y *no* *«los años ‘10/10s/dieces»...


----------



## clares3

Romario said:


> 'primera década del 2000'.


Creo que esta propuesta ahorra ambigüedades, abarca a todos los años de la década y funciona perfectamente. La primera década del siglo acaba en 10 pero no es la década de los 10, creo.


----------



## ErOtto

clares3 said:


> ... La primera década del siglo acaba en 10 pero no es la década de los 10, creo.


 

Correcto.

La* primera década* del siglo comprende los años xx01 - xx10 
La* década de los 10* o *los años 10* van desde xx10 hasta xx19.

Saludos

Er


----------



## Vampiro

swift said:


> "Los años 10" no parece correcto porque de hecho "diez" forma parte solamente de _dieciséis, diecisiete, dieciocho, diecinueve_; en cambio, "veinte" abarca todos los años que van de 1920 a 1929.


Esto me parece lo más sensato que se ha dicho en todo este hilo.  Más sensato aún que el DPD, que puede decir lo que quiera, pero eso de “los años diez” suena como el… o, bueno, suena mal, no sé si me explico.
_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Primera década de 2000 a 2009
Segunda década de 2010 a 2019, etc.
Así lo digo, y parece que me han entendido.
Pero en el siglo pasado decía
Década de los cuarenta,
Década de los cincuenta, etc.
Puede que no sea lógico, puede que no sea coherente. Pero eso no me quita el sueño.
Cierto es que hay pocas cosas que me lo quiten en temas similares.


----------



## torrebruno

Y si se quiere decir acorde con lo que se recomienda, "las décadas empiezan por el año terminado en 1 y acaba con el correspondiente terminado en 0"
O algo así.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Pero eso no me quita el sueño.


A mí tampoco: el margen de error puede ser de 10 años y, por lo tanto, poco riguroso.

En cuanto a los años 10, no veo por qué no emplear la expresión. Al fin y al cabo, los años comprendidos entre el 11 y el 15 también están incluidos en ellos. Más que una cuestión semántica es una cuestión matemática. 

La que peor lo lleva es la primera década ya que decir los años 0 tiene un trago...


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

torrebruno said:


> Y si se quiere decir acorde con lo que se recomienda, "las décadas empiezan por el año terminado en 1 y acaba con el correspondiente terminado en 0"
> O algo así.



Esa fue la inacabable discusión de final del siglo pasado.
¿El año 2000 es del siglo XX o del siglo XXI?
Ahí queda eso.


----------



## clares3

Manuel G. Rey said:


> ¿El año 2000 es del siglo XX o del siglo XXI? Ahí queda eso.


En mi opinión, es el último del Siglo XX y creo que es una opinión compartida por muchos. Veremos.


----------



## Kcris

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Esa fue la inacabable discusión de final del siglo pasado.
> ¿El año 2000 es del siglo XX o del siglo XXI?
> Ahí queda eso.


Del s.XX, sin dudas. No existe tal cosa como un _Año Cero_; por tanto, el segundo milenio terminó el año 2000.


----------



## torrebruno

Según el DUA, del siglo XX


> *década. 1. Los términos década y decenio significan, ambos, ‘período de diez años consecutivos’; ..... bla, bla, bla... *
> *2. En cuanto a las diez décadas de cada siglo, cada una de ellas comienza en un año acabado en 1 y termina en un año acabado en 0; así, la primera década del siglo xx es la que va de 1901 a 1910; la segunda, de 1911 a 1920; la tercera, de 1921 a 1930, etc.*


----------



## Romario

Kcris said:


> Del s.XX, sin dudas. No existe tal cosa como un _Año Cero_; por tanto, el segundo milenio terminó el año 2000.



_Efectiviwonder_. Se empieza a contar a partir del año uno, es el punto de referencia que se toma, y a partir de ahí un nuevo decenio, siglo o milenio siempre comenzará por la unidad (_useasé_, terminado en 1).

Con todo esto, si por ejemplo el siglo I es el comprendido entre el año 1 y el 100, el pasado 1 de enero habríamos entrado en la segunda década del s.XXI y los años 20 aún tendrán que esperar diez añitos más.

P.D. Lo de los años 10, me sigue sin convencer, me suena mejor primera y segunda década del siglo XXI, y a partir de ahí los 20's, 30's, 40's, etc. etc.


----------



## ErOtto

Romario said:


> _..._y a partir de ahí los 20's, 30's, 40's, etc. etc.


 
Hasta aquí ibas bien. 

Del DPD:



> Tampoco deben usarse fórmulas como _los 20s _o _los 20’s,_ copiadas del inglés.


 


Saludos
Er"purista"


----------



## Romario

ErOtto said:


> ...y a partir de ahí los 20's, 30's, 40's, etc. etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Hasta aquí ibas bien.
> 
> Del DPD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tampoco deben usarse fórmulas como los 20s o los 20’s, copiadas del inglés.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos
> Er"purista"
Click to expand...


Bueno, es una fórmula mundialmente conocida, entendidos los 20's, 30's como años 20, 30 y _asín_ sucesivamente. Gajes de los préstamos lingüísticos de este mundo globalizado.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

De todo lo expuesto resulta algo chocante: que los años 20, por ejemplo, no incluyen el año 20 pero si el año 30.
Salvo que distingamos entre 'segunda década', años 21 a 30 (lo cual no tiene ningún reparo) y los años 20, del 20 al 29.


----------



## Vampiro

Manuel G. Rey said:


> De todo lo expuesto resulta algo chocante: que los años 20, por ejemplo, no incluyen el año 20 pero si el año 30.
> Salvo que distingamos entre 'segunda década', años 21 a 30 (lo cual no tiene ningún reparo) y los años 20, del 20 al 29.


Para mí son eso: del 20 al 29.
No veo qué obliga a la coincidencia tan estricta con una década determinada cuando se hace una referencia tan vaga como “los años 20”
_


----------



## Naticruz

Mira esta página
Un saludo
ℕℂ


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Vampiro said:


> Para mí son eso: del 20 al 29.
> No veo qué obliga a la coincidencia tan estricta con una década determinada cuando se hace una referencia tan vaga como “los años 20”
> _



Resuelto. Me quedo con ello.


----------



## Absay

ErOtto said:


> Correcto.
> 
> La* primera década* del siglo comprende los años xx01 - xx10
> La* década de los 10* o *los años 10* van desde xx10 hasta xx19.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Er


Esto resume todo el hilo. Hay que recorrerse un año a la derecha o a la izquierda siempre que se hable de cada cosa. Punto.

:|

EDIT: Bueno, más bien no lo resume, sino que aclara la duda entre _años tal_ y década tal. Pero alcanzo a ver de sobra que entonces sí es correcto llamar _Años 10_ a nuestra actual... década... años. Como sea.


----------



## Absay

HalloweenJr said:


> Se me ocurre algo mejor: _Primera década del siglo XXI. _O no sé si sera: _Segunda década del siglo XXI. _¿Qué opinan ustedes?


Sí, todas esas formas son correctas. El punto que se discute aquí es si a la primera década del Siglo XXI se la puede llamar también _Años 10,_ o no.


----------



## HalloweenJr

Es mejor decirlo así: _Años 10 del siglo XXI _(Del 2010 al 2019).


----------

